# Very Special 33GTR Coming soon.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Over £100000 invested in the UK in build up.:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

davew said:


> Over £100000 invested in the UK in build up.:thumbsup:



Ex Barry Sheen car (RIP)
Featured in many Magazines & Videos
Bespoke Carbon/Alcantara Interior
Ex Pioneer Stereo Show car
Choice of Wheels
Genuine 400R Bodykit

Over £100000 worth of bills spent in the UK.

Serious enquiries only at £25000

Pictures to follow.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Rupert's old car?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

moleman said:


> Rupert's old car?


Tho one and only:thumbsup:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to some pictures, I have heard a lot about this car but not actually seen it.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Can anyone direct me to some pictures, I have heard a lot about this car but not actually seen it.



I'll post some up in a minute, just uploading them

here is a brief spec list including recent improvments

New OS Giken Gear Kit 1-5
New OS Giken Triple plate clutch
White Line anti roll bars & camber adjustment kit
Bespoke Carbon Air box 
Bespoke Seat rails
AEM fuel / air ratio meter
The Mapping refined further 

The engine has the potential to run at 1.9 bar & should make a SOLID 700 BHP

Engine - very similar spec to Rocket Ronnies original TOTB title winning spec:

Trust 2.7L Kit, inc forged pistons, crank etc
Trust Sump pan extension
Trust T78 Turbo
GTR32 Weathered Block
Step 2 Cams with uprated followers & guides
Tomei Cylinder Head - gas flowed & ported (to Abbey's Spec)
Bespoke Fuel System
Trust 140 mm Intercooler
Greddy alloy radiator
Titanium Nismo Strut Brace
Nismo 18" LMGT One's with Bridgestone SO3 tyres
or TE38's
F Con V-Pro Managment
Tein Suspension
Carbon Slam Panel
AP 378 mm Discs with 6 pot calipers
Original Nismo 400R front bumper
Veilside rear bumper
One off side skirts
Complete bespoke interior - blue suede & loads of CARBON
Pioneer competition standard ICE Install - Amps, Subs, Head Unit, etc, etc
Sparco 200 Bucket Seats
Willans 4 point Harnesses
Cat 1 security


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moleman said:


> Rupert's old car?



Ah yes, that has some history in the scene. I remeber when he took me for a spin in it... Mental. Nice chap to boot.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Is this the one that's stored in the 'bubble'.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Hurry up with the pic's!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

yes, she lives in a bubble.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

MOre oictures of that legend!!! Please


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

I remember seeing this years ago down at a Tuning Japanese dyno day (I think that was the company). One of my fave R33's:thumbsup:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

A Skyline in a bubble, you don't hear that everyday. 
Excuse my ignorance but why has it been put in a bubble ?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

iirc, rupert recorded 201mph on his gps racing against a friend in a ferrari


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nas said:


> A Skyline in a bubble, you don't hear that everyday.
> Excuse my ignorance but why has it been put in a bubble ?


To preserve it? Just a guess.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Some other pictures


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The bubble is ideal, inside temprature controlled, moisture kept at bay, etc.....you get the picture??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm taking it out of "the bubble" for some pictures this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Another seriously great purchase if your a Euro buyer and easily registered in all of Europe:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Rupert, as in Oracle Rupert?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> Rupert, as in Oracle Rupert?


thats a bit too deep for me????


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Here`s Ruperts original post when he put it up for sale. Stunning car.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/36143-monster-gtr-33-possibly-sale.html


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks for the link:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I had to laugh on Monday night when my boss described that going in this car was more akin to an aircraft....

lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

car has been released from the bubble, on its way to RB's for a service and check over. Just been detailed. Let me remind you of a few facts.

This car belonged to Barry Sheen (RIP)
Was the first UK built 'Super' GTR
Will reach speeds in excess of 200mph
Has UK invoices in excess of £100,000
Featured in the Duke Skyline video with then owner and builder Rupert
It lives in a bubble LOL!


























































































































at home in its bubble.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats just pure sex dave.......


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Geordieboy said:


> Thats just pure sex dave.......


and its just as fast LOL!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

seriously stunning!

does the bubble come with it? 

if i bought that i would feel bad not putting it back in it! haha


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

G40tee said:


> seriously stunning!
> 
> does the bubble come with it?
> 
> if i bought that i would feel bad not putting it back in it! haha


no, but i could find you one


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well if i buy the carcoon can i have the car free to go in it?

and no im not paying 25k for the carcoon you joker!


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow. Nice ride. I wish my car lives in a bubble.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

some more pictures showing the detail of the car, this has the same engine spec as Rocket Ronnies class winning 33


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

the attention to detail... unbelievable


----------

